# Word of the Day: Masticate



## debodun (Sep 23, 2020)

Masticate (verb) -  to grind or crush food with the teeth; chew.  The tough meat required intense mastication.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 23, 2020)

Marinades are a great way to lessen the mastication reaction to tough meat action.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2020)

WHAT??? Oh Masticate, sorry. If I had some decent teeth, I could masticate my food so much better.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 23, 2020)

At your service, masticate, I mean magistrate.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 23, 2020)

I’ll have to chew on that one “)


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2020)

This makes me think of food in the yuckiest way.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 23, 2020)

Hubby's new teeth  help him  to masticate  his food.


----------



## win231 (Sep 24, 2020)

I think people don't use that word anymore because it's easily mistaken for another word.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> I think people don't use that word anymore because it's easily mistaken for another word.


And then there's prostate vs prostrate, which I hear people mispronouncing all the time.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> I think people don't use that word anymore because it's easily mistaken for another word.


----------

